# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Depressie of de illusie ervan ?

## Unadrinaneretva

Hoi iedereen!

ik vond de volgende info en ik was het er grote deel mee eens eigenlijk, alhoewel ik nu heb gehoord dat er ook een zogenaamde Depressie-gen bestaat bij mensen.


wat vinden jullie van het volgende:

Depressief zijn (depressiviteit)

Depressief zijn, oftewel depressiviteit, is een van de meest voorkomende geestelijke "ziektes." Het staat tussen aanhalingstekens, want men denkt dat het een ziekte is, maar dat is het niet. Depressiviteit is het gevoel van "Ik zie het niet meer zitten." Men wordt depressief door de omstandigheden + de manier van denken. Beiden zijn noodzakelijk. Van omstandigheden wordt men niet depressief, maar hoe men hier mee omgaat. En de genen hebben er helemaal niks mee te maken.

Depressief zijn heeft grote invloed op iemand levensgeluk. Nog sterker, iemand die depressief is, kan niet gelukkig zijn. Het is het een of het ander. Soms denkt men dat men wel gelukkig is als men depressief is, maar dit kan hooguit heel beperkt zijn. Iemand die wel gelukkig is, is niet depressief. Iemand die zich echt prettig voelt, maar wel last heeft van depressies, is op het moment van de gelukkigheid (nieuw Nederlands woord) niet depressief. Het is dus het een of het ander met gradaties. Dus een beetje depressief en een beetje gelukkig kan wel. Vergelijk het maar met het glas water. Veel water met weinig lucht en andere verhoudingen.

Iemand die bijvoorbeeld ontslag neemt omdat die depressief is (het allemaal niet meer aankan), zal bijna gegarandeerd verder wegzakken in depressiviteit want men heeft dan veel meer tijd om te denken en minder afleiding door het werk. Diegene zal zichzelf dan nog verder omlaag gaan denken.

Depressief zijn is niet erfelijk en is te genezen. Er bestaat geen lichamelijke oorzaak voor depressiviteit. Het wordt volledig veroorzaakt door de persoonlijke denk- en leefwereld van de persoon. Dit geldt voor alle vormen van depressiviteit. Dat het toch lichamelijk aan te tonen is, wil nog niet zeggen dat hier de oorzaak ligt. De wetenschap maakt namelijk een ongelooflijke fout. Ze draaien oorzaak en gevolg namelijk om.

Nogmaals, depressie wordt verooorzaakt door de omstandigheden en de reactie daarop. Er is geen enkele natuurlijke / erfelijke oorzaak voor depressief zijn. Degenen die anders beweren, kletsen onzin. Degenen die beweren dat het erfelijk is omdat het in de hersenen aantoonbaar is, begrijpen een aantal zaken niet. Als ik iemand boos maak, zal die boosheid in de hersenen van die persoon aantoonbaar zijn (daarom is men boos). Maar dat wil niet zeggen dat het daarom erfelijk / natuurlijk is. Voor kwaadheid is het meer voor de hand liggend, maar het geldt ook voor depressies. Dat dit minder voor de hand ligt, komt doordat de oorzaken minder duidelijk zijn.

"Depressiviteit is erfelijk, want bij sommige families komt het vaak voor", is ook een onjuiste conclusie. De gezinssfeer is de oorzaak. Iemand die depressief is, steekt anderen hier mee aan door zijn / haar houding. Depresieve besmetting is vaak minder duidelijk te herkennen omdat het meer onbewuster is en op langere termijnen plaatsvindt. Agressie is duidelijker als voorbeeld. Een agressieve ouder, veroorzaakt angst en / of agressie bij de kinderen. Dit is onvermijdelijk. Een zoon die regelmatig door pa mishandeld wordt kan agressieve neigingen gaan vertonen naar anderen. Erfelijke reden: Geen. Depressie valt onder dezelfde noemer. In een depressieve sfeer is er een grote kans om ook depressief te gaan worden.

De feitelijke oorzaak van depressie is dat door te veel problemen de hersenen te gespannen raken en daardoor komt men in een soort boze bui. Het is een natuurwet die voor iedereen geldt. Daarom is in principe iedereen vatbaar voor depressie en kan ook iedereen een depressie kwijtraken. De omstandigheden en de manier van denken zijn bepalend.

Aangezien depressie geleidelijk aan ontstaan is door de omstandigheden, kan het ook hersteld worden. De oorzaak van een normale boosheid is makkelijk te herkennen, maar bij een depressie ligt het moeilijker want oorzaken zijn minder duidelijk en het proces is langduriger. Depressief zijn is gewoon een vorm van boosheid. De "normale" boosheid is meestal meer een directe reactie op gebeurtenissen. De bus rijdt net voor je neus weg bijvoorbeeld. Maar het heeft ook te maken wat ik hieronder zeg.

Een goed begin is, herkennen dat men depressief is en te beoordelen hoe men op omstandigheden reageert. Iemand die bijna altijd prikkelbaar is, is vermoedelijk depressief. Het is net als met een vol glas water. Iedere extra druppeltje doet het overstromen. Hoe minder depressief men is, des te meer kan men hebben voordat men van kwaad wordt. Iemand in een vrolijke bui is heel moeilijk kwaad te krijgen, want het geestelijke spanningsniveau is laag.

Depressief zijn is heel goed te herstellen zonder medicijnen. Ben het vroeger zelf ook geweest (herkende het toen alleen niet), maar door het schrijven van mijn boeken en dingen over mezelf te begrijpen, is mijn spanningsniveau zeer laag geworden. Wordt niet meer boos als er iets kapot valt.

Een depressie is een vorm van kwaadheid zonder vaak te beseffen waarom men kwaad is. Men is gewoon kwaad. Het is ook niet zo dat men s morgens plotseling depressief is. Het gaat namelijk in kleine stapjes. Vaak dat men het van zichzelf niet eens herkent. Depressie is te herkennen aan alles zwaar inzien, prikkelbaarheid en langdurige kwade buien. Herken je dit, ga er dan maar van uit dat je depressieve neigingen hebt. Alle reden om op te gaan passen, want in veel gevallen gaat het steeds verder achteruit.

Als je denkt dat depressie een lichamelijke oorzaak heeft, probeer dan maar eens het volgende te verklaren.

Als het tegen zit (problemen, slecht weer), verergert de depressie.
Als het mee zit (leuke dingen, prettige aandacht), vermindert de depressie.

Deze veranderingen zouden onmogelijk zijn als het een lichamelijke oorzaak zou hebben.

----------


## Angsthaaz

> Als het tegen zit (problemen, slecht weer), verergert de depressie.
> Als het mee zit (leuke dingen, prettige aandacht), vermindert de depressie.
> 
> Deze veranderingen zouden onmogelijk zijn als het een lichamelijke oorzaak zou hebben.


wat een onzin, bijna alles wordt gemediteerd door hormonen en neurotransmitters etc..
dat komt misschien omdat het lichaam bv cortisol afgeeft bij slechte ervaringen en dopamine bij positieve??

----------


## Raimun

> Depressief zijn is heel goed te herstellen zonder medicijnen. Ben het vroeger zelf ook geweest (herkende het toen alleen niet), maar door het schrijven van mijn boeken en dingen over mezelf te begrijpen, is mijn spanningsniveau zeer laag geworden. Wordt niet meer boos als er iets kapot valt.


Beste , 
beleefdheidshalve zal ik niet hardop gaan lachen !!

Je hebt vroeger waarschijnlijk ooit van 'n depressie gedroomd !!
Te oordelen naar de rest van jouw onzinnige praat , ben je verre van depressief geweest !!
Je hebt waarschijnlijk ooit ergens wel de klokken horen luiden , maar je weet bij god niet waar de klepel hangt !!
Iemand die 'n depressie " doorworsteld " heeft zelfs niet het vermogen kwaad te worden als er iets kapot valt , 
laat staan dat het hem interesseert !

Hopelijk nemen de eventuele lezers van jouw boeken je helemaal niet au sérieux en gaan ze elders relevante info zoeken !

----------


## sietske763

zeg dat wel raimun, ze weet echt niet waar ze het over heeft.....
je zou hierdoor een schuldgevoel krijgen bovenop je depressie.....en NEE, ik ben NIET depressief......wel ooit geweest...

----------


## gerard1977

Depressiviteit kan veel schade toebrengen juist omdat de aandoening niet wordt herkend. Men voelt zich lusteloos, emotioneel, futloos en kwaad, wat kan leiden tot het beschadigen van het eigen lichaam. Hoe kan deze aandoening worden herkend bij de man en hoe wordt het behandeld? *Mannelijke depressiviteit*

----------

